# Workhorse Pits



## Three B's (Sep 30, 2021)

The more I dig, the more I find out just how many aswesome pit builders there are out there.  

Who has a Workhorse and what are your thoughts so far?  Is the 1969 big enough for large cooks?

I think I want the 1975 which would certainly be big enough for the 2-4 times a year I cook for larger groups of 15-30 adults.  But for the rest of the year I wonder if it would be too much, would the size of the 1975 be too big for just a couple racks of ribs and a side or two?


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 30, 2021)

I don't believe I ever heard of someone complaining their offset was too big. That's a great looking pit for sure, at 835 pounds the wagon package would be pretty nice to have if you needed to ever move it around a bit. RAY


----------



## Three B's (Oct 22, 2021)

1975 now on order!  Hopefully the wait is less than 6 months but we'll see.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 23, 2021)

Look at it this way.  Instead of cooking two racks of ribs cook 4-6 and freeze 2-4,  Then vac seal, freeze, and heat up what you need later.  No need to cook small cooks each time.  Save time and trouble by cooking multiple meals.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 2, 2021)

Three B's said:


> The more I dig, the more I find out just how many aswesome pit builders there are out there.
> 
> Who has a Workhorse and what are your thoughts so far?  Is the 1969 big enough for large cooks?
> 
> I think I want the 1975 which would certainly be big enough for the 2-4 times a year I cook for larger groups of 15-30 adults.  But for the rest of the year I wonder if it would be too much, would the size of the 1975 be too big for just a couple racks of ribs and a side or two?



I’ve been looking around for a while too, I keep going back to the money spent I could get a Lang 60 for a little more. I’d like to save money, I definitely need to save money, but for that amount of investment I keep telling myself to go a bit bigger with the 60 deluxe with warmer box and chargrill. I’m curious if you compared to the Lang and what the deciding factors were?


----------



## Three B's (Nov 3, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> I’ve been looking around for a while too, I keep going back to the money spent I could get a Lang 60 for a little more. I’d like to save money, I definitely need to save money, but for that amount of investment I keep telling myself to go a bit bigger with the 60 deluxe with warmer box and chargrill. I’m curious if you compared to the Lang and what the deciding factors were?




I was originally Team Lang, it's hard to find a single unhappy Lang owner out there and they have been producing top quality pits longer than most.  

But, after a bit more research I was then considering the Lone Star Grillz, incredibly high quality, great reviews on the products and company, and the firebox gives you a grilling option which I like for steaks and pizza.  There are a ton more nice little design features as well that set LSG apart, if you aren't aware check out the videos on their website or youtube.  The LSG is also a traditional flow and depending on which unit you go with may or may not use tunning plates.  

After more research I had now decided I wanted a traditional flow but that I wanted a pit with a larger stack opening that was also at the grate level.  Well made pits with this set up do not need tunning plates to maintain temps +/- 5 degrees across the grates.  So, LSG was out and I researched countless other pit builders and while Workhorse is newer to the game, the sister company is Primitive Pits and they are a well known and trusted name for the pro and commercial pitmasters.  There aren't as many bells and whistles as you find with someone like Lang or LSG but that's where you save some money and what I have seen so far the quality is as good or better than anyone else and the pits flat out perform! 

I do not need anything bigger than a 48" but if you're needing/wanting the 60", and on a budget I would look for a used Lang.  There are some good groups on Facebook, Somekers & Grills Buying And Selling, Used Smokers Find Buy Sell Trade, etc. in addition to Facebook Marketplace or good 'ol Craigslist.


----------

